# Overland



## eazywind (Aug 22, 2006)

Finally got around to cleaning/detailing the Late 20?s, early 30?s Overland badged Rollfast/D.P. Harris/Snyder built 28 inch steel clad wood rims toolbox tank bike I got a few months ago. Nice original bike. The only things I added to the bike after giving it a good cleaning was the rear reflector and the toolbag with tools attached to the back of the seat. I got that locally and it looks perfect there. I believe it is close to that era. I love the Rollfast script lens in the light also and the klaxon horn is nice and loud. Tires almost look NOS and If I remember right, are allstate crusaders. Enjoy the pics. Marc


----------



## eazywind (Aug 22, 2006)

*more pics*


----------

